# Website Blacklists



## springen (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a NETGEAR WPN824, which has the facility to enter a list of blocked websites. Does anybody know where I can download a list/database of such sites so that I can use this facility as a means of kids safe surfing control ?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

The only thing I know about is putting stuff in the hosts file. This helps block alot of things. You can add any websites you want into there as well because there is alot of them. I would be your router is limited to the amount of addresses you can put in there.

http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have never found the huge HOSTS file to be that useful, I depend on active screening of threats.


----------

